# QL5



## matt22 (24 Feb 2005)

Hey I was just wondering what the QL5 qualified you for. I thought it was for your Master Corporal rank, but someone at my unit told me otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Feb 2005)

PLQ is the leadership qualification, for MCpl. A QL5, is an advanced trade qualification.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2005)

In most trades the QL5 is split into 2..

QL5A is a trade course and QL5B is the leadership portion for MCpl rank appointment


----------



## sigspig (25 Feb 2005)

QL5 is your qualification to be Corporal. Of course you can receive your Corporal without it, but when the time comes to do your QL5, you better pass it, or else you lose the rank and pay back all the difference in money between Pte and Cpl you have been receiving as a Cpl.
PLQ is your qualification for MCpl.


----------



## Standards (28 Feb 2005)

The various previous statements were essentially correct, however QL5 is an old and obsolete expression.

Current terminology has a member going through Developmental Periods (DP) 1 through 5.  The rough translation is as follows:

DP 1 (Pte) - BMQ, SQ & DP 1 trade specific (formerly known as QL 3)
DP 2 (Cpl & MCpl) - PLQ & trade specific (formerly known as QL4 & QL 5)
DP 3 (Sgt & WO) - ILQ (formerly SLC) and trade specific (formerly QL 6A & QL 6B)
DP 4 (MWO) - ALQ (Advanced Leadership Qualification - it's new, no serial has run yet) & trade specific (formerly QL 7 - not all trades had one)
DP 5 (CWO) - CWO Qualification Course

Depending on the trade, the DP may be broken down into more than one course.  For example, an Infantryman will go through DP2A IPSWQ and DP2B Infantry Section 2IC (soon to be obsolete).

Hopefully this is of some help and doesn't just confuse the issue further.


----------



## 21trucker (28 Feb 2005)

Here is a question to think about.
 Who in the world, keeps changing these course titles?? I personally think it is ridiculous. Why not keep them the same? What is wrong with QL-#? What was wrong TQ-#? (Yes, showing my age) Now we have BMQ, SQ, etc, etc. This creates headaches, in my opinion, down the road, when your asked what qualifications you have, and no one knows what your talking about!!
Just a beef, and don't mean to offend.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (1 Mar 2005)

Standards, what do you mean by the DP2B is going top be obsolete. Is that why I am going to Pet for 2 months this summer. I was told I am taking PLQ Infantry(Mod6, DP2B, and some of DP3A). 

Do you konw anything like that?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Mar 2005)

sigspig said:
			
		

> QL5 is your qualification to be Corporal. Of course you can receive your Corporal without it, but when the time comes to do your QL5, you better pass it, or else you lose the rank and pay back all the difference in money between Pte and Cpl you have been receiving as a Cpl.



Completely inacurate.......we had some guys fail a QL5 course and they do not have to repay  money they were getting.  What you have said is a GREAT misconception.


----------



## Standards (1 Mar 2005)

"Standards, what do you mean by the DP2B is going top be obsolete. Is that why I am going to Pet for 2 months this summer. I was told I am taking PLQ Infantry(Mod6, DP2B, and some of DP3A)."

I should have used a different example to avoid this question, but here goes:

In the recent past and currently progression in the Infantry goes like this:
   1.  DP2A Infantry Platoon Support Weapons Qualification Course
   2.  PLQ (Land) - this includes Modules 1 to 6 for Reg or 2 to 6 for PRes
   3.  DP2B Infantry Section 2IC Course

In the near future and currently (depending on what courses you have already completed) progression in the Infantry goes like this:
   1.  DP2A Infantry Platoon Support Weapons Qualification Course
   2.  PLQ (Land) Modules 1 to 5 - notice Mod 6 is no longer done
   3.  PLQ (Infantry)

The PLQ (Inf) is a long course that includes the content of the PLQ (Land) Mod 6, DP2B Inf Sect 2IC and three PO's that were in the DP3 Inf course (Urban Ops, and I can't remember the rest off hand - I'm at home).  Although the course is fairly long, it is actually shorter than doing all of the component parts separately - some training redundancy is done away with. 

The DP 2B Inf Sect 2IC will be run this summer in order to qualify those pers who have already completed PLQ (Land) Mod 6.  It will be struck of the books this fall, never to be run again.

Those infanteers who are staring out in their leadership training go directly to the PLQ (Inf).  As of last fall, no infanteers were supposed to go on PLQ (Land) Mod 6, only the PLQ (Inf).

Hopefully this answered your question and didn't just confuse you more.


----------

